# NEED HELP WITH AGGRESSION IN TANK!!! FAST!!!!



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

hello every one

i have a juwel rio 125 (125l) that is set up as a cichlid community,

fish i currently have in it are:
1x bristle nose
2x baby clown loaches
1x yoyo loach
2x spiny eels
1x flame back
2x marble peacock
1x blood red peacock 
1x frontosa
1x rainbow

they are all quite small fish with the fronts being the largest at around 15cm

lately tho there has been a spike in aggression in the tank and the marble peacock is constantly picking on the other and the flame back is constantly picking on the rainbow and blood red peacock

what i was wondering is if there is anything you would suggest to tone down the aggression and what has worked best for every one in the past, do you maybe think the tank is too small for all those fish? or should i stock it up more (i have heard that gets rid of aggression)?

thanks for all your help in advance and please reply as quick as you can because i feel bad when i see them getting picked on 

  :fish:


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

That tank is far too small, and what has happened would be expected. You'll need a MUCH bigger tank to house these fish. If you plan on keeping this tank, you'll have to completely rethink this stocking, and do research before purchasing again.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I must admit, when I first saw this I didn't really see the problem - mainly because I thought it said 125G, not 125L !

I'm afraid that something the size of a Frontosa should not really be anywhere a tank that size. I actually have a tank the same size that I currently use as a grow out tank. After the fry have been sold off, and a few put into my big tank I was considering using it as a species only tank. One male and four or five female Saulosi, which only grow up to 4" maximum.

But that's it - I just don't think it's big enough to put anything bigger or any greater qty of fish into it.


----------



## georgiasam (Feb 26, 2014)

Change the decorations inside and do a small water change. This helps me usually when I'm having aggression issues. The rest of my Africans get stressed and by the time they find new territories, they forget about the fish being bullied.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

(1)tank is to small
(2)fronts belong in a group, they generally dont do well alone.
(3) clown loaches should be kept in groups of at least 6, they school by the hundreds in the wild, they dont do well in groups less than 6
(4) flame back is a from lake victoria and is nasty.
(5) the overall stocking of these fish being together is no good. i suggest u do a little research and decide what direction u want to go, and restock with fish that are compatible and capable of being in a tank of your size


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

also forgot to mention that the rainbows are central american and the eels are asian or malaysian river fish i believe. neither fish belongs mixed with africans for various reasons


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> also forgot to mention that the rainbows are central american and the eels are asian or malaysian river fish i believe. neither fish belongs mixed with africans for various reasons


I have kept many eels before and know that they do not mix well with cichlids of any kind (exceptions: angels, convicts, and a few other southies).

Eels need to be kept with peaceful community fish (obviously large enough so as not to get eaten) and fellow fish for the native habitat. Or they also do well in a species only tank.


----------

